# Multispecies (Ecosystem) Vivarium Ideas



## Alex G (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey guys,
I have some experience with reptiles, inverts, and plants, but no experience with fish. I want to make a vivarium that is a self-contained ecosystem, maybe not necessarily with things from the same part of the world but obviously things with the same humidity and temperature requirements. I was thinking it would be a vertical tank, with perhaps an arboreal tarantula at the top, small frogs and isopods/springtails at the bottom, and some sort of fish and clean up crew (possibly a betta and ghost shrimp or snail?) in a pond at the bottom, as well as plants throughout.

I'd really love input on species suggestions and care, as I've never attempted something this complicated before. For example, how would I clean the pond?

Thanks!


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 24, 2012)

The tarantula would most likely predate on everything you mentioned aside from the aquatics and isopods. 
Mimicking an ecosystem in a container the size of a vivarium (or most any size container) is an extremely difficult and, dare I say, often impossible task.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex G (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not dead-set on the tarantula, it could be a gecko or something else. I'm looking for ideas on how to do this right.


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 24, 2012)

I want to do exactly this. Still debating on how to do it. subscribed to this thread.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Aug 25, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Mimicking an ecosystem in a container the size of a vivarium (or most any size container) is an extremely difficult and, dare I say, often impossible task.


I wouldnt say impossible, but the most challenging thing an enthusiast can do...

I think your biggest problem will be coming across people telling you its a bad idea for all species involved.Can a tarantula survive in an enclosure, with another large invert without being constantly stressed and without making a meal of the other animal? Id like to say yes. Perhaps an Avicularia and a millipede could get along?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex G (Aug 25, 2012)

I cross posted this thread to several other forums and the one that helped me kind of settle on the animals involved the most was dendroboards, who pointed me in the right direction of geographic locations and animals associated with those locations. I was thinking of doing the arboreal and diurnal Lygodactylus williamsi, a Hyperolius sp. frog, and possibly a betta or some small schooling fish. I may trade out the frog for a millipede however, I'm not a huge frog person


----------



## DrEvilSpider (Aug 25, 2012)

This is an excellent thread.  Surely terrapins are fang proof, providing they are not on their back? Haha. It would also depend on the size of enclosure, a decent size floor space would give you more options as you could have as much land as water possibly. An avic would be best suited in my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 25, 2012)

I think its a good idea, its very possible but needs alot of research on what is needed, eather by individual needs by species, then how to combine each of them in one enclosure, heating that will sustane all at once and ensure suviveability. Why you are re-searching look for each species that lives a simler life-stile that may help in decideing what ur after.
Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

